

Call of Duty MW3 support outage announcement - feedus
http://feed.us/blog/2435739/call-of-duty-modern-warfare-3-maintenance-announcement

======
techreader
Hilarious. To bad more companies don't have a sense of humor. I think that's
what is great about start-ups. The freedom to make jokes and actually enjoy
your job.

